# We just adopted 2 Mojave Desert Tortoises and we were wondering ?



## Tortoise13 (May 22, 2012)

If we could bring them inside the house to play or do they have to stay outside all the time? Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (May 22, 2012)

You have taken on a great responsibility. The desert tortoise is one of California's treasures and should be treated as such. Tortoises don't "play." If you have built them a nice, big, safe outdoor habitat, with hiding places, food and water, they are totally happy to stay there 24/7. 

Hi Tortoise13:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

What would you like us to call you?

...and may we know appx. where in the world you are?


----------



## Tortoise13 (May 22, 2012)

They are not shy at all. They actually follow me around there enclosure. Haha. I planted a few trees. Some of there favorite plants, cactus and some grass. I built them a burrow. So there pretty spoiled. I'm just suprised how outgoing they are.


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum  and we LOVE PICS 

How old/big are they? Do you know the sex of each? Where in California do your torts live? Northern, southern, eastern, western? 

I live here in the high desert and the guys here are out 24/7 except for winter they brumate indoors....


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!
Yes they will be fine outside as long as they have some room, hiding places,water,food,protection if needed


----------



## Laura (May 22, 2012)

welcome...
If you want a animal to Play with.. you are going to have to get something else.. Tortoises are better off watched and enjoyed and interacted with in thier space. They are not something everyone enjoys. And thats ok, but you cant make them be something they are not. Some do enjoy interacting much more then others. Some will come running for a special treat. Give them time to adjust. and you Must post pics! How old are they?


----------

